# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  mljecni proizvodi

## nena38

Dragi roditelji, posto sam novi clan na forumu, svih najprije lijepo pozdravljam. Pitanja nikad dovoljno a posto nisam od onih sveznalica (iako citam dovoljno i savjetujem se) imam pitanje i za vas. Mama sam desetomjesecnog sincica, koji je jos uvijek na ciki. Dojenje je trajalo do 5 mjeseca a onda sam polako pocela sa dohranom. Iz X razloga su to bili gotovi (kršitelj koda)ovi pripravci i beba je sve uvijek pojela. Nikako da se odlucim na samostalno spremanje hrane, pa se to nekako oduzilo do devetog mjeseca. Onda sam "postala" kuharica  :Razz: . Recepte sam uzimala od vas, i bebac je sve jeo, ustvari, jos uvijek jede. Medjutim, , puno se priprema sa dojenackim mlijekom, a aj to nebi jos uvodila jer ga jos uvijek dojim (to mi je jednostavno, predivan osjecaj i nebi to htjela ostaviti). Za griz, palentu, i druge razne kasice  koristim vodu osim mlijeka. Vidim da se u kasice dodaje jogurt, vrhnje, kravlji sir. Koiko mogu i ja te mljecne proizvode uvesti  u prehranu, i jesu li to manje ili puno masni proizvodi. Npr. palenta sa jogurtom? Kakav omjer? Hoce li uvodjenje mljecnih proizvoda poremetiti cikanje? Znam da su to mozda glupa pitanja, ali radje cu se posavjetovati sa vama, te vam se za svaki savjet, iskreno zahvaljujem :D .

----------

